# Poison Books



## idigjars (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello All, I would like to purchase the Rudy Kuhn poison workbooks.  I know there are #1 & #2, are there more?   Are there other/newer/better poison books out that have the same kind of reference numbers?

 I would like to have something for reference on poison bottles and maybe learn a thing or two about them also.  Does anybody have extra copies of poison books for sale?   If not, what could I expect to pay somewhere else?                 

 Please let me know, email me or post here.     Thank you and Best regards!  Paul


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 13, 2008)

> Rudy Kuhn


 If there still available, $25 each shipped. I just bought my monthly book so I'll have to wait.  http://www.glswrk-auction.com/gsotherauthors.htm


----------



## idigjars (Feb 13, 2008)

Great Eric!  Thank you for the link.  I will send for them.   Paul


----------



## bottlediger (Feb 13, 2008)

Paul, I tried to get both of the Kuhn book and also the American bottle club's poison book over christmas both seem to be sold out [] Let me know if you have better luck! 

 Digger Ry


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 13, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/KUHN
 They have both sold separately. You'll have to duke it out with the rest of the world.


----------



## bottlediger (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks for the link ill be watching them

 digger ry


----------



## Britbottles (Nov 5, 2008)

There is a brand new poison book out. 'Deadly Pleasures' by Guy Burch (that's me by the way!). 180 pages with 100s 0f B&W pictures, 24 full colour pages and huge ammount of research on British Poisons but also including lots of American items. Published by BBR Auctions (www.onlinebbr.com). ISBN 978 0 9560241 0 7


----------



## alan blakeman (Jul 15, 2010)

DEADLY PLEASURES by Guy Burch & Alan Blakeman is one of our best ever publications, following many years diligent research and photography of items included.

 The information is hugely condensed backed up with thorough factual research (correcting much information), patent specifications and drawings, lavishly illustrated. Past auction prices and Alan Blakeman 

 Available (still) in hardback Â£30 and softback Â£24.

 Air Mail p & p  is Â£20

 You can use Paypal to: sales@onlinebbr.com as a 'personal payment'

 To view the full BBR booklist go to: www.onlinebbr.com - and click on the books button. Afraid the online booking facility is currently down - but the Paypal option is proving more popular anyway.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 15, 2010)

If other sources are out of Kuhn's workbooks (I, II) try Terry directly.  Info is here:
http://www.antiquebottles.com/books.html#KhunPoison
 The 3rd workbook is available to APBCA members.  Updates are given out with each newsletter.

 If the APBCA is out of their book, well, there is no other source unless someone is selling theirs.

 And of course, Digger Odell has his own book out as well. 

 I was considering getting Deadly Pleasures some months ago, but haven't had the money.
 Also,  a collector named Brian Thatcher is working on a book on English Poisons.  He is one of the preimier collectors in that arena.  Don't know when his book will be out, but I will let everyone know when I do.


----------



## alan blakeman (Jul 16, 2010)

Brian was involved with the compilation of this title. He remains one of the top UK collectors ....

 Don't think he is working on his book still ........... now this title is out ...


----------

